# I sit corrected! (About Wh/mi and range)



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I've posted before that I got an average of 250-260 Wh/mi without even really trying. I don't hypermile, sometimes I speed up quickly, etc. That number was with regen on "Low".

Recently (since last Fri) I decided to give "Standard" regen a try. Since then I've been averaging between 180-200 Wh/mi, topping out at about 220 Wh/mi.

I'm not sure if it will last since it's only been a week, and it only rained once (today) but that's a pretty large difference!

EDIT: It was raining today, so about 230-250 Wh/mi in wet conditions so far.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I've posted before that I got an average of 250-260 Wh/mi without even really trying. I don't hypermile, sometimes I speed up quickly, etc. That number was with regen on "Low".
> 
> Recently (since last Fri) I decided to give "Standard" regen a try. Since then I've been averaging between 180-200 Wh/mi, topping out at about 220 Wh/mi.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you do very little highway driving, right?


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I've posted before that I got an average of 250-260 Wh/mi without even really trying. I don't hypermile, sometimes I speed up quickly, etc. That number was with regen on "Low".
> 
> Recently (since last Fri) I decided to give "Standard" regen a try. Since then I've been averaging between 180-200 Wh/mi, topping out at about 220 Wh/mi.
> 
> ...


Sounds great. You might find this thread of interest. I also made some corrections in a couple posts down.

Basically, "regen" (at any level) is a less efficient version of coasting. The more you coast, the better your gonna do. If you can maintain avoiding hitting the brakes. You'll do better if you amortize your deceleration, over longer and longer distances. Which approaches, coasting. Strong regen reduces coasting.

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/how-to-interpret-the-regen-dots.141682


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

The best efficiency will be without regen OR brakes.
But when you have to slow down, you're better off using regen rather than brakes when you can, because regen is a ~20% waste of energy, whereas brakes are a 100% waste.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Answering everything (I hope):

- Going to work and back I usually don't take the highways. I did take one on Sunday, but not for a long distance (about 10 miles or so). The route is mostly flat and has a 55 mph speed limit, but during morning rush hour barely gets over 45. Some sections of it are at a standstill for a while.

- My last car had a CVT, which had a very non-aggressive torque converter. That meant instead of taking my foot off the accelerator immediately, I could release it slowly and could bleed off quite a lot of speed by using the transmission resistance to slow down. The brakes on that car lasted just over 60,000 miles - and it just so happens that mimicked the way Low Regen feels on the Model 3. So I was already trained to use it from day 1.

- Therefore switching to Standard regen just involved training myself to hang onto the accelerator pedal longer. I now bring the car nearly to a stop before switching to brake. The only downside to doing it that way seems to be that the brakes become noisy after a few days.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> The only downside to doing it that way seems to be that the brakes become noisy after a few days.


Yesterday, I noticed that my brakes were sounding pretty awful due to rust build-up on the rotors. So I performed a hard acceleration followed by a hard deceleration, and that cleared the issue right up.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> Yesterday, I noticed that my brakes were sounding pretty awful due to rust build-up on the rotors. So I performed a hard acceleration followed by a hard deceleration, and that cleared the issue right up.


Only time my brakes sound awful, are like when any car I've had does. When they are wet and I park it. Usually they are hot enough to burn it off quickly. Most common time is washing it and I always take a spin after washing to warm up the brakes before parking it.

I've been getting 200 wh/mi (i.e. very little braking). I don't want to burn up my expensive tires either, so I do actually use brakes to make turns . No noisey brakes here. Doesn't take much to keep rotors clean. Hopefully no big surprise next time I remove Aero covers, but they sound fine.


----------

